# Finally got a script



## Sandpig (Jul 3, 2015)

No more UGL's for me. Unfortunately it cost more to go legit but at least now I know my Test is legit.

Doc prescribed 200 mgs every 5 days. Works out to 280/week. 
Also 1/2 tab of Adex weekly. He said that might not be enough so he'll adjust it next if needed.

Asked me if I wanted GH but I told him I couldn't afford it. He says he doesn't run it either even though he can afford it. 


Anyway my #'s were

Total T =66
Free T=1.5
E2 =147

Also my Hemoglobin was quite high. Wants me to give blood every other month.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow,  your numbers are awful!  Good job!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 3, 2015)

Congrats and um, well, sorry!  Those numbers are shitty, so, right on for you!


----------



## MattG (Jul 3, 2015)

Damn bro, those are some of the worst numbers ive ever seen!lol. Thats cool your doc has you on almost 300mg a week though. Hopefully he wont do bloods soon and lower it on you...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 3, 2015)

Be careful going in and getting bloodwork on that much test.  Your going to probably be around 1500 and he may cut it back.  Anyways, great job on your low T levels.  Lol.  My doc was painfully honest with me and told me to get off the test for 2 weeks prior to getting bloods done, so he can continue to justify a script.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 3, 2015)

Guys, I go back in 12 weeks
He didn't say anything about a specific number that he wants me at
Just to give you an idea what he's like, not only does he know who Jay is but he has all of Dan Duchaines books


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 3, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> Guys, I go back in 12 weeks
> He didn't say anything about a specific number that he wants me at
> Just to give you an idea what he's like, not only does he know who Jay is but he has all of Dan Duchaines books


Is he a family doc or a hormone doc? Sounds like a good doctor you have there.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 3, 2015)

Family


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow? You have the counts of a 5 year old girl. Glad you got the script. Most fuys around here go back to ugl after they get a script due to cost. 

Hawk


----------



## aon1 (Jul 5, 2015)

100 mg every 4 days will put my number over 1300 depending when tested a little higher and most docs won't let you stay that high due to liability (told this by doc) around 900 kept my first doc happy so I would order some bloods off private MD labs or some other service and play with your dose so you know exactly what dose gives you what numbers . I try to never put my doc in a bad position. Just my two cents.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 5, 2015)

Do you live in Los Vegas? (your location says Sin City)

Does your doc do scripts across state line?  I would like to get in on the HGH, I have an insurance plan that is barely below the cadillac plan "punish me because I have great healthcare at low cost" line.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 6, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Wow? You have the counts of a 5 year old girl. Glad you got the script. Most fuys around here go back to ugl after they get a script due to cost.
> 
> Hawk



Yea, definitely more expensive for the test. $70 for 10 ml vial @ 200 mgs/ml.

Adex wasn't bad though. $34 for 30 tabs.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 6, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> Do you live in Los Vegas? (your location says Sin City)
> 
> Does your doc do scripts across state line?  I would like to get in on the HGH, I have an insurance plan that is barely below the cadillac plan "punish me because I have great healthcare at low cost" line.



Yes, I live in Vegas. Actually Henderson. Same thing.

Someone else asked about the state line thing. on PM. I don't think so.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> Yea, definitely more expensive for the test. $70 for 10 ml vial @ 200 mgs/ml.
> 
> Adex wasn't bad though. $34 for 30 tabs.


$70 isn't bad for paddock or Watson test.  
Without ins mine is 20 bucks for a 1ml vial if paddock at Sams Club.  With insurance it is $5 for 6 vials
Check around though.  I've seen online coupons for 45 or so for a vial a Walgreens, i believe...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jul 7, 2015)

Is that with insurance co pay? Cuz around here it goes upwards of $200.

Hawk


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 9, 2015)

chicken_hawk said:


> Is that with insurance co pay? Cuz around here it goes upwards of $200.
> 
> Hawk


For the price of the meds?
I don't have a copay 
I just get a discount off the price.
I believe the pharmacist said $20 off on the test. Didn't ask about the Adex


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 10, 2015)

My insurance is great - I pay $10 for a 10ml bottle of 200mg/ml test-cyp at the pharmacy.


----------



## squatster (Jul 20, 2015)

How did you manage to get you test so low for your blood tests?


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 24, 2015)

I laid off everything for a month.
Now mind you, two years ago before I even touched any gear, I test at 189.
I'm also 50 years old.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> No more UGL's for me. Unfortunately it cost more to go legit but at least now I know my Test is legit.
> 
> Doc prescribed 200 mgs every 5 days. Works out to 280/week.
> Also 1/2 tab of Adex weekly. He said that might not be enough so he'll adjust it next if needed.
> ...


Hell I just had bloods done and mine came back very similar to yours. I'll start a thread. Lol mine were
Total-68
Free-16.7

And I'm 15+years younger than you, but I've been juicing for at least 16 years off and on


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 27, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Hell I just had bloods done and mine came back very similar to yours. I'll start a thread. Lol mine were
> Total-68
> Free-16.7
> 
> And I'm 15+years younger than you, but I've been juicing for at least 16 years off and on


Yea that's way longer than I have


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 24, 2017)

congratulations bro.


----------



## Nightrider (May 24, 2017)

I think I am going to go the try route soon as well. Need to find a good doc in my area.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

Sandpig said:


> No more UGL's for me. Unfortunately it cost more to go legit but at least now I know my Test is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Damn dude. Way low. Mine was in the 300s when I started my trt. E2 crazy high. I can never find the right balance for adex. It always makes me feel like shit no matter how I run it. Only take it if I feel the e2 is high.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

Almost a year on trt and my doc hasn’t had me get blood work. Would like to know my numbers.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 5, 2018)

Duluxx said:


> Almost a year on trt and my doc hasn’t had me get blood work. Would like to know my numbers.



Not a very responsible doctor. Most docs would want u to come in in every 4-6 months and see how your doing and check your numbers. Some wont even re write the script without frequent follow up. You could always go to Lab Corp and do your own blood work.


----------



## montego (Mar 5, 2018)

Was this a Dr or an anti aging clinic?


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 5, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Was this a Dr or an anti aging clinic?





He was apart of the other board we are at.


----------



## IRONFIST (Mar 8, 2018)

Duluxx said:


> He was apart of the other board we are at.



most likely an anti-aging clinic then. those are the ones that pop on the boards.

we have gotten a few of them here over the years but they never last long.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 10, 2018)

IRONFIST said:


> most likely an anti-aging clinic then. those are the ones that pop on the boards.
> 
> we have gotten a few of them here over the years but they never last long.


If it's the clinic in thinking of.....place may do pretty well. He's already helped a lot of people get bloodwork ordered that live in states where you can't do it yourself.....and also helped out one member whose wife was struggling with thyroid issues. She seems to have responded well.

He claims that even though he's a doctor....he is also an avid lifter and knows that typical textbook ranges aren't the "holy grail" as there are a lot more variables at work.

So no issues with keeping a person at the tops of certain ranges as long as everything else supports that its working like it should.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsnowyo (Mar 21, 2018)

Did you happen to do drugs as a teen? Wonder why your numbers were so low.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sandpig said:


> No more UGL's for me. Unfortunately it cost
> Total T =66
> Free T=1.5
> E2 =147
> ...



total T of 66?? Holy shit lol. Well you are about to experience a huge life upgrade.. congrats, I'm jealous.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sandpig said:


> Also my Hemoglobin was quite high. Wants me to give blood every other month.



Also, good luck with this as I have fought this same battle. You really have to stay on top of things to keep it in check, and for some reason docs tend to downplay how dangerous this can be. Grapefruit, lots of water, giving blood, and consistent cardio are what helped me. GL


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

Sandpig said:


> No more UGL's for me. Unfortunately it cost more to go legit but at least now I know my Test is legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You should give blood it will keep your blood healthy. I’m 52 been cycling since my mid 30s - for period the docs worried I had blood cancer as my iron RBC and total were outrageous but ever since I began monthly blood draws back to normal. Of course I’m sorry but I don’t share that with the Red Cross . However I don’t have any disease so some aas etc sure filters ? I really don’t know . American Red Cross do free just answer questions ( correctly) then they set you aside have snack etc . Anabolics really mess with blood high count can increase BP thickness and lead to coronary issues. So be careful - bodybuilding to me means healthy infact aas to me use cautiously enhance my health - I don’t drink or use recs , no smoke - my diet regularly likely equivalent to contest of most due to my preferred foods . I never cycle longer then 20 weeks I don’t bridge - never have . I’m stronger and best shape of my lifetime . Despite some health issues inherent from my family. Always get bloods . Donating is free - just maybe not morally upright but you may want to keep aas to yourself . Otherwise they won’t take and the long process of going to pcp and hematology $$$ ...


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

Btw - remark on the UG comment - my best gains cycles with both aas and hgh were using UG not pharm. in the old days when there were all these machines and filtering systems available maybe not - it’s more know your source thing . My buddy makes his own , relative competed in Olympia so he won’t use anyone’s but his lol. Many awesome sponsors here . Anasci would not allow anything but good reputation


----------



## j2048b (Dec 5, 2018)

rmtt said:


> If it's the clinic in thinking of.....place may do pretty well. He's already helped a lot of people get bloodwork ordered that live in states where you can't do it yourself.....and also helped out one member whose wife was struggling with thyroid issues. She seems to have responded well.
> 
> He claims that even though he's a doctor....he is also an avid lifter and knows that typical textbook ranges aren't the "holy grail" as there are a lot more variables at work.
> 
> ...


I lived in Henderson once when i was a kid,

Want to know the clinic u sandpig went thru so i can venture over there myself 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 13, 2018)

I go with UG as the prices some of these guys charge is outrageous. The testing project on here shows who sells good test.


----------



## BigDave (Dec 28, 2018)

I got you beat. I once got test taken and it was 10 LOL (I was shut down from long term use deca etc). I then did a pretty aggressive PCT with high dose HCG then clomid/nolva to finish and got tested and it was 80! So I said screw it and went on TRT. (i'm 50)


----------



## j2048b (Dec 28, 2018)

BigDave said:


> I got you beat. I once got test taken and it was 10 LOL (I was shut down from long term use deca etc). I then did a pretty aggressive PCT with high dose HCG then clomid/nolva to finish and got tested and it was 80! So I said screw it and went on TRT. (i'm 50)


How long and how much of the deca were u doin/on?

Ever get ur heart checked after that deca usage?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

